
Ask HN: What do you do while your code is compiling? - bejado
Seriously. Compile times for me are <i>just</i> longer than my attention span, so I end up checking news, stock prices, etc. What are ways you &quot;stay in the zone&quot; while code is compiling?
======
rnestler
I used to checking Hacker News and Reddit while my code was compiling.

A solution to "stay in the zone" for me was to just compile in a separate
terminal and continue coding while compiling in the background.

------
FBISurveillance
Petting my cat

